# 330i comes with sport suspension, does Sport Package provide even stiffer suspension?



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

330i suspension without SP = 325i suspension with SP

Does 330i suspension with SP give a more sporty (stiffer) suspension compared to 325i suspension with SP, or are they the same? TIA


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The suspension should not be stiffer, but the ride will be due to different tires with stiffer sidewalls...


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

The suspension doesn't change. What you get with the SP is: a "3-spoke" steering wheel, different wheels w/staggered tires, sport seats. It's still worth it, IMO, just for the seats alone.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> *The suspension doesn't change. What you get with the SP is: a "3-spoke" steering wheel, different wheels w/staggered tires, sport seats. It's still worth it, IMO, just for the seats alone. *


I agree - the seats rock!


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

I am not 100% about 2002 models but I believe with MY 2001, 325 SP and 330 SP had different different sway bar sizes. If that is true then the 330 with SP will have less body roll than the 325 SP.


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Sjumper said:


> *I am not 100% about 2002 models but I believe with MY 2001, 325 SP and 330 SP had different different sway bar sizes. If that is true then the 330 with SP will have less body roll than the 325 SP. *


unsure about 325/330 differences, but supposedly the 02's have larger sways than the previous models.. maybe I should measure mine to confirm this...


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

According to www.bmwusa.com, the 330i Sport Package contains the following (including Sport Suspension Calibration):

Sport Package

3-spoke leather-wrapped multi-function sport steering wheel with fingertip cruise, audio, and accessory phone controls5; 8-way power front sport seats with 2-way manual headrests and thigh support; 3-driver memory for exterior mirror and seat positions; automatic tilt-down of passenger's side-view mirror when vehicle is shifted into reverse gear; white turn-signal indicators; sport suspension calibration; 17 X 7.0 Radial Spoke (Styling 73) alloy wheels, 205/50R-17 all-season tires; M-Double Spoke (Styling 68M) alloy wheels; 17 X 7.5 front, 17 X 8.5 rear, and 225/45ZR-17 front, 245/40ZR-17 rear performance tires; M aerodynamic package.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Note one thing*

You don't get "white turn-signal indicators" on the 330i sport package. You can buy them aftermarket though for about $25.

--gary


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

jdlsc said:


> *According to www.bmwusa.com, the 330i Sport Package contains the following (including Sport Suspension Calibration):
> 
> Sport Package
> 
> 3-spoke leather-wrapped multi-function sport steering wheel with fingertip cruise, audio, and accessory phone controls5; 8-way power front sport seats with 2-way manual headrests and thigh support; 3-driver memory for exterior mirror and seat positions; automatic tilt-down of passenger's side-view mirror when vehicle is shifted into reverse gear; white turn-signal indicators; sport suspension calibration; 17 X 7.0 Radial Spoke (Styling 73) alloy wheels, 205/50R-17 all-season tires; M-Double Spoke (Styling 68M) alloy wheels; 17 X 7.5 front, 17 X 8.5 rear, and 225/45ZR-17 front, 245/40ZR-17 rear performance tires; M aerodynamic package. *


This doesn't seem right. Note how they put the regular non-sport wheels/tires in there as well. I think that's a list of ALL of the components that you can get that are related to the sport package (like the aerodynamic package). I know mid-year 2001 they made all 330i/ci cars have the same suspension setup, SP or no SP.

Go to bmwusa.com, click on the 330i at the top, then check out Standard and Optional equipment. You'll see Sport Suspension Calibration is standard.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Edge/330ci said:


> *
> 
> unsure about 325/330 differences, but supposedly the 02's have larger sways than the previous models.. maybe I should measure mine to confirm this... *


edge . . . did you get my email a few days ago ?


----------

